# Dual Coil on a Kanger Subtank



## G-MAN (23/4/15)

Hi All

So I rolled my first dual coil last night to see what difference it would make.
It comes in at a total of 0.7ohm.
To be honest Im not too sure I like it.
I have tried it from 20w all the way to 30w.(As far as I can go due to using an iStick 30w)

Do you think that the iStick is not powerfull enough or am I doing something wrong.

I just feel the flavour isnt the same as when I run a 0.8ohm single.

Any advice?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/4/15)

Could you explain why you wouldn't like it?

How was the flavor? was it better than the manufactured coils? 

Also, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Q-Ball (23/4/15)

How did you fit that onto the deck and over the hole?


----------



## WHeunis (23/4/15)

G-MAN said:


> Hi All
> 
> So I rolled my first dual coil last night to see what difference it would make.
> It comes in at a total of 0.7ohm.
> ...



Im actually working on doublebarrel for my STmini right now!

Thanks for the pics so far - one more if you dont mind, if at all possible, could you do a pic from the side?
Would really like to see in 3D before I give any advice.

Also, gonna finish building here on my side and possibly report any advice gleamed after-the-fact.


----------



## G-MAN (23/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> Im actually working on doublebarrel for my STmini right now!
> 
> Thanks for the pics so far - one more if you dont mind, if at all possible, could you do a pic from the side?
> Would really like to see in 3D before I give any advice.
> ...



I will need to do the side view tonight when I get home.


----------



## WHeunis (23/4/15)

G-MAN said:


> I will need to do the side view tonight when I get home.



Okie!
Some generic advice that I have with doublebarrel nanocoils from other atomizers:
(These may or may not apply to you, just generic).

1: Coil height matters a LOT MORE than in singlecoil builds. Lift up for more throathit with less flavour - drop down for more flavour less throat hit. There is a low-point though - drop too low and you will leak down into the airhole like a tsunami. High-point limit seems to be a factor in some tanks - the chimney of the subtank looks like it might be somewhat prone to shorts when the coil is too high.

2: LESS COTTON! LESS COTTON! LESS COTTON!!!!!!! Seriously, when your mod is standing on the table and you pull on the wick without supporting the mod - the mod should NOT FALL OVER. The cotton needs to be REALLY precisely threaded in. When you pull the wick, it should wobble the mod, but if the mod tips over, its too much.

3: Some practice required = minimal spacing between the 2 coils. They should not touch. But they should be far enough to avoid arcs when firing. Basically, just enough to encourage a little heat-balancing between the two, but with just enough of a slit inbetween to still allow airflow between them.

4: Smaller diameter coils = more intense flavour but less clouds.
5: Thinner wire = better. 30g by my results have been the best. 32g is passable. 28g has not yet produced good results for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## G-MAN (23/4/15)

Thanks @WHeunis 

Im using 28g at the mo and at 2mm. Only wire I have. Still being a nooby this is only my third coil.

I will re-wick tonight and play with the heights etc.


----------



## WHeunis (23/4/15)

Here we go!
Double-barrel Nano's on a Subtank Mini.
This was a very rough build, as I was going through MULTIPLE iterations of gauge, ID, etc - to find where it works best.
Excuse in advance some shoddy coils and shitty photos...


Ok then, 1mm ID, 32g kanthal, 5/6 wraps = 1.6 ohms. (x2) ---> Final resistance, 0.8 Ohms.
I used a juicefilling needle - remember to neaten up that top leg!







Here I got a nice angled topshot to show the two coils, and how far they are spaced.
(Mental nore: really shitty work on that right-side coil...)







Sideshot showing height from base. It only looks like the coils are touching because of slight angle.







Wet wicks!







As wicking is quite important, I showed a little "upskirt" shot into the chamber, so you can see how I "fold" the two little tails in there.
Remember to open those juice channels!!!








Hope this helps!
Will report back here if anything else comes up.
I will probably vape this for a few hours and then rebuild properly and neater.
Not promising any photos, as that would just be a prettier version of these...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## John (23/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> 3: Some practice required = minimal spacing between the 2 coils. They should not touch. But they should be far enough *to avoid arcs when firing*. Basically, just enough to encourage a little heat-balancing between the two, but with just enough of a slit inbetween to still allow airflow between them.



I torch the coils till they glow almost white-hot with a jet flame before fitting them. I find that the resulting oxidisation helps with arcing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (24/4/15)

UPDATE:

Since posting my original little buildshots, I have rebuilt the same setup two times.
Some findings:

1: Thinner wire (30g, 32g) is definitely better. Flavour is crisper, and coil reaction (rampup, heat delay, call it whatever) is much better.
2: Larger diameters are not terrible, but over 1.5mm ID is as large as I personally recommend.
3: *Shorter wick tails = better*.

That last one surprised me a bit.
With the Subtank Mini thus far, longer tails have been an almost must-have for single coils. So thats the way I went for the doublebarrels as well.
I kept getting dry hits every 4-6 puffs however...

Shortened the tails and now everything is just pure pleasure all the time!


Hope this helps someone out there!
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Since posting my original little buildshots, I have rebuilt the same setup two times.
> Some findings:
> ...



Thanks for sharing with us 

I am very tempted to give this setup a go.

I'm sure this info will prove very helpful to many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011 (24/4/15)

Funny coincidence - I attempted my first double barrel build on my subtank last night, too! Came out with an almost identical build to yours (2.5mm, 28guage, 0.7ohms running on an isitck 30w) I had quite the opposite experience, though - it was like finding vape nirvana. I was absolutely blown away by the flavor and vapor production.

I didn't get a pic of the wicking, unfortunately, suffice to say that I used more than one would expect, and then trimmed it until it fit perfectly.

The original subtank, however, is an absolute ***** to get to bite down on the dual leads. Several vape-breaks to center my mind were needed between attempts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## audiophile011 (24/4/15)

G-MAN said:


> Hi All
> 
> So I rolled my first dual coil last night to see what difference it would make.
> It comes in at a total of 0.7ohm.
> ...



Looking at your coils, I'm not sure what gauge kanthal you used, but I count 13 wraps. On my 28gauge, I came out with 8 wraps to total 0.7ohms. I've found with my single coil experience, that there is a tipping point where too many wraps become counter-productive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## audiophile011 (24/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Since posting my original little buildshots, I have rebuilt the same setup two times.
> Some findings:
> ...


Great post, thanks mate! I seem to have been lucky on my first DB subtank build. I've given it all the istick 30 can throw at it, and haven't had a dry hit once. Slightly overwhelmed by the amount of vapor, to be honest - my lungs do a little clench when I open it up, sometimes. I'm pretty sure I had a Silver last night, too. Was sitting watching the stars, and all of a sudden I had some very intense visual hallucinations and a ringing in the ears.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Awesome photos and explanations @WHeunis 

@G-MAN i cant help you since I have not built dual coils on a tank
But what I can tell you is that dual coils versus single coils is quite a big preference thing. Some prefer duals and some prefer singles. 
Also, keep in mind that the power is shared between the two coils in a dual (parallel) setup. 
So, for example, a 0.5 ohm single is way more intense than a 0.5 ohm dual setup, when applying the same power. 

I like both duals and singles. I have duals in my Nuppin and singles in all my other devices. I like the duals for lung hits where the atty has dual airslots and its wide open. Produces more vapour. But in most cases, not more flavour. For me, the flavour is more concentrated, defined and more "accurate"in a small chambered atty with a mouth to lung draw and tight airflow. (E.g. RM2).


----------



## WHeunis (24/4/15)

audiophile011 said:


> The original subtank, however, is an absolute ***** to get to bite down on the dual leads. Several vape-breaks to center my mind were needed between attempts



Yeah, I would imagine it equal to the Kayfun, etc. Lemo was nice to DB build, as those holes in the sides of the posts just made it all so much simpler.

STmini though, a different animal. Tightening the leads was easy. The biggest drawback is that "hollowed out" build-deck.
It really severely restricts how big you can go on the coils! Still, this final version I ended up on is pretty good.
Really intense flavour coming off those double nano coils. Vapor isn't shabby either. Best performance is with the tank on the airflow setting with the 2 holes, instead of the wide slot. Very restrictive lung hit. Keep the puffs short though, 3-4 seconds.

The downside of this: the STmini (maybe large too, dunno) is a very hot tank. At wattages much lower than my Lemo or Kayfun, it produces a hotter vape.
I can clearly feel the flavour getting really intense and spot-on as I jack up the watts. But before I get to that "nirvana point", it just gets too hot to be comfortable.


*
MY FINAL VERDICT ON DUAL COILS IN SUBTANK MINI:*

Not bad. But this tank was DEFINITELY NOT meant to be used this way. The larger (or standard) Subtank might be more forgiving, but the vape on dual coils in the mini is just way too hot at the wattage required to really "pop" the flavours.

As always, your mileage may vary, but I cannot in all honesty recommend a dual coil setup in the Subtank Mini. Stick to the Lemo, Goblin, etc if that is your preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## G-MAN (24/4/15)

Thanks for all the help guys.

I went back to my 0.8ohm single last night due to not enjoying the dual. Was taking way to long to heat up etc. Maybe I will give it a go again sometime but not to sure.

@WHeunis here is the side view of the dual

@audiophile011 These are the calcs I used to get the amount of wraps for a 0.8ohm dual. ( I see I did put 27g instead of 28g)


----------

